# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Clases??

## alvarovilla

No se si este es el mejor sitio para postear esto pero no sabia donde ponerlo.
Bueno quería saber si alguien conoce algún lugar donde se impartan clases de magia los fines de semana en sevilla. En mi ciudad se que no hay y escuche algo de que alli los fines de semana habia algo.
Si alguien me puede informar mejor estaría muy agradecido!!

----------


## jorgitooo

en sevilla tienes grandes magos que seguro que estan dispuestos a compartir contigo algun tiempo de su magia para consejarte y ayudarte.
de las clases eso no lo se ... pero muchas veces es mejor tener buenas personas y estar con gente del entorno viendo y aprendiendo ... te aseguro que asi se aprende mucho mucho
un saludo compi

----------


## charlie veru

Prueba con www.seisevilla.org   espero haberte ayudado.

----------

